# My big boy



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

New shot of my pacu-Caught him flashing this time around.....


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I never liked pacus much, but yours is pretty sweet. I guess they only look cool when they get huge like that.

How big is that boy now?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jayson745 said:


> I never liked pacus much, but yours is pretty sweet. I guess they only look cool when they get huge like that.
> 
> How big is that boy now?


Nah man-
I got an exception---Truelly one of the nicer guys out their honestly.......I have seen alot bigger-But certainly have not seen a nicer one than mine...

He is right around the 22 to 24 inch mark....He has slowed down on the overall growth now-But he is adding girth like no other still-He is one thick SOB....


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Ak can you get a front shot of him?? He does look thick but that picture I can tell dont do the justice that it should..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Ak can you get a front shot of him?? He does look thick but that picture I can tell dont do the justice that it should..


I got a few pics some where in photobucket that shows this-
I'll search them out later today...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Yep this is one of a kind. I hate them as well. but this guy is just an exception.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Ak can you get a front shot of him?? He does look thick but that picture I can tell dont do the justice that it should..


This pic is months old also------He's grown quite a bit since this pic.....But it's the only one I have....I'll work on a current one....


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Ak can you get a front shot of him?? He does look thick but that picture I can tell dont do the justice that it should..


This pic is months old also------He's grown quite a bit since this pic.....But it's the only one I have....I'll work on a current one....









[/quote]

because I went to the zoo and saw their pacus. which i wanna kill because their so ugly







yours is 100x better


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Ak can you get a front shot of him?? He does look thick but that picture I can tell dont do the justice that it should..


This pic is months old also------He's grown quite a bit since this pic.....But it's the only one I have....I'll work on a current one....









[/quote]

because I went to the zoo and saw their pacus. which i wanna kill because their so ugly







yours is 100x better








[/quote]

You know what the nicest part is also-
He is nothing more than a LFS pickup....

Thanks for the kind words and explination-I was curious....Obviously....


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Great fish!!! i like the gold coloring in the top pic. didnt know they got goldish. pretty neat


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ShoalNotShark said:


> Great fish!!! i like the gold coloring in the top pic. *didnt know they got goldish*. pretty neat


They dont-

Thats the nice part-He is a redbelly pacu.....Just mainly fed a seafood diet his whole life...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I bet there worth a lot at this size eh


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

with his size and coloring hes irreplaceable!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> with his size and coloring hes irreplaceable!!


True that one man..


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Man that guy is HUGE!! Nice fish AK!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Man that guy is HUGE!! Nice fish AK!!


Thanks-
Sorry for the crappy shots-

I actually just took more shots of him literally 4 mins ago now.....I'll have them posted probally tomarrow..


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats alright. Just never saw a pacu that big before. Was just kind of curious how thick he was.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I hear ya there man-
I have certainly seen bigger-A few people have them quite bigger than mine....But damn are they generally ugly....

Obviously this guy is my pride and joy...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Do they max out at a size or basically just grow till they die?? Yea no doubt, he would b my pride and joy to! It just goes to show you what a good diet can do for a fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Do they max out at a size or basically just grow till they die?? Yea no doubt, he would b my pride and joy to! It just goes to show you what a good diet can do for a fish.


People say 4 foot-Some say 30 pounds.Who the hell knows man-They just simply get huge..I got pics of one from vegas that is everybit of atleast 36 inch and 40 to 50 pounds I would say...My guys actually just a little guy still...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

GEEZE!! Thats nuts!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lo4life said:


> GEEZE!! Thats nuts!!!


LOL


----------

